# FS XXL Spyder GS Team Austria Suit



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2011)

$350 obo including shipping. New still has tags.







Compare to full price for same thing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPYDER-AUSTRIA-...tic_Apparel&hash=item2c5a06f9d7#ht_1935wt_795


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a sweet looking suit.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2011)

Gonna go on ebay tomorrow ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2011)

On Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Spyder-Austria-...US_Men_s_Athletic_Apparel&hash=item2c5a841051


----------

